# Drip, drip, drip...



## Peeb (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## otherprof (Sep 28, 2017)

Peeb said:


> View attachment 147415


Beautiful detail in the water! Great capture.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 29, 2017)

Agree with above.

Well done.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 29, 2017)

Love this!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 29, 2017)

Great job! Now I have to got to the bathroom


----------



## Frank F. (Sep 29, 2017)

10:15 Saturday Night ...


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 29, 2017)

Wow great shot!


----------



## baturn (Sep 29, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Peeb (Sep 30, 2017)

otherprof said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 147415
> ...


Thanks- I was pleased with it!


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 30, 2017)

Your wasting water!!!  

Very nice photo.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 1, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Agree with above.
> 
> Well done.


Thanks, Z!


----------



## Peeb (Oct 1, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Love this!


Appreciate that!  Had fun with it.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 1, 2017)

Great capture.  You have better timing and more patience than I.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 1, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great job! Now I have to got to the bathroom


I know, right?


----------

